# Difficulty helping my family with earthquake & hurricane/flood preps.



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I don't really know where to put this. I'm probably just ranting.
Warning: Might be a long read.

There has been studies and reports being released about a major quake due and the media has been quick to get on it.
So a lot of people, even those that had no inkling or interest in preparedness have suddenly been bitten by this news.
www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/31687...e-in-metro-manila-may-hit-within-our-lifetime
My family, friends and their families now are interested in doing some preparations.
We do live in the ring of fire and usually in the path of hurricanes so this should actually been common knowledge but then again, anyone more interested in being prepared should be a plus, right?

I was at my parents' place last night and my mom asked me about having a "grab bag".
She was showing me pictures and items of things that she and her friends are thinking of putting in a grab bag. This is where it gets difficult.

Mom: So your aunts and I are putting together grab bags and can also be something to put in the car when travelling.
Me: Okay. I normally have a 72-hr kit minimum.
Mom: That's too much.
Me: Give me a timeframe of your emergency then.
Mom: Just immediate.
Me: What's immediate?
Mom: Until help arrives.
Me: At least 48-72 hours then.
Mom: That's too much stuff to bring. It's just for immediately after or for the day.
Me: 24 hours then. Doesn't need much. First-aid kit, a spare set of clothes, flashlight, whistle, some quick snacks without preparation and water.
Mom: How much water?
Me: Around 2 liters.
Mom: That's too much and too heavy.
Me: You said 24 hours. Your body needs about 2 liters of water a day to drink.
Mom: You don't need to drink that much.
Me: Yes you do if you want to function properly.
Mom: You only need to sip a small cap (as in the water bottle cap) of water everytime you're thirsty.
Me: When you're thirsty, you're already dehydrated.
Mom: I want to bring less water. My emergency is only for the day.
Me: That's 24 hours.
Mom: I only want things that I'll use immediately.
Me: So what's your timeframe for the disaster? (Which I already asked earlier.)
Mom: Immediately after because *I don't know when help will arrive.*
Me: That's why mine is a minimum 72-hr kit because that's usually when responders can get to you in a wide scale emergency.
Mom: I just want something in case I get trapped and don't know when help will come.
Me: Which is why you need more than an immediate kit.
Mom: You don't need that much.
(I let her have her way. At least she'll have something with her. Better than nothing.)
Me: Can you do even just 1L of water? Split into 2 bottles?
Mom: I think that's ok.

She still browses the net and chatting with my aunts in their viber/facebook group.
They post pics of basic grab bags and a simple one from japan catches their eye.

Mom: It should be like this because in Japan, they are used to preparing for these types of emergencies.
She shows me the infographic and points to the "high energy snacks".
Me: That's just gummy candy. You can use any type of candy you like.
Mom: But I want that one because it says so in the Japanese grab bag.
Me: You don't even eat that! Anything you like that's not sugar free is fine. Even cookies or chocolate bars are fine.

She then browses some more and my aunt sends a pic of some portable toilets/potties.
Mom: Maybe I should also put 1 of these in the bag (complete with the folding stool.)
Me: You want to put a portable toilet in your bag but not an extra liter of water?
Mom: What if I need to pee?
Me: Pee on the side of the road.
Mom: For survival, people can drink their pee!
Me: You have to take out the ammonia and the salt first though. Make a solar still with a plastic sheet to do that.
Mom: Such effort to do that.
Me: Then bring that extra bottle of water!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Good luck with such a hard headed group.

How about having each of your family members keep a few liters of water in each car and some bottled water in each house? That's better than nothing.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

They're at least preparing in some way and any preparation is better than nothing and is a step in the right direction.

What makes it difficult is that my mom will listen to her group of friends and throw out less practical ideas. They ask me for advice and when I point out more practical solutions, they like their ideas better.

Case in point: Portable toilet vs water. They would rather have a potty than extra water.

It's a matter of priorities. My wife likes the idea of prepping and she loves all these survival/zombie/end of the world movies and shows but her priorities are different from mine.
My folks and my wife's priority are comfort and convenience.
I asked my wife what she would rather have at home in the city. Running water or electricity? I answered water. She said electricity.
She wants her air-conditioning. I would rather not haul water from a water source all the time. Especially in the city. It's easy to generate electricity enough for lights, fans and entertainment with my basic set of solar panels. 
Finding a water source in the city, plus transporting it and purifying it for consumption is much harder.

I told them that people have lived thousands of years without electricity yet they will barely manage a few days without water.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

This is such a global mentality about convenience over practicality. It must be human nature, or one form; because our nature is practical preparations. Live as an example of the way to prepare for events and they will (or may) eventually follow your lead.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG LANG!!!!! That just made me bust a gut! aren't mothers something else??!! LMAO here!!!
How about getting her a lifestraw so she can just use a water source? it's only $20. whens her bday or maybe just get one for "just because" ya love her.


Voor.... I'm coming down there and stealing that puppy lol I'm looking for 2 more. brother and sister, large size hopefully black


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't give up hope Zang Lussuria.

She's just in that thought stage. The seed has been planted, and it needs a little time to figure out what shape it's going to take when it pokes out of the ground. Just go easy and be patient with her - she's on a steep learning curve, and getting too directive at this point is likely to put her off the idea altogether. Be a sounding board rather than a devil's advocate.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I would suggest they get some dehydrated water online. It is lighter and easier to store.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone.
I'm just venting. haha!
It's just annoying when people ask for your input, then when you do so, they'll believe someone else with no experience whatsoever.

I bought her a Fenix flashlight for her birthday a couple of years ago and she keeps it on her keychain.
Been meaning to get some Life Straws.
I did give her some water purification tablets for the meantime.
I told her that you need to wait 4 hours for it to work.
She said, "then I'll just drink the water already."
I said, "Hence the need for bottles. When you finish 1, You can refill it and purify that while you still have one ready to drink."

I'll most probably give them some water filter bottles soon when I get my hands on some.
Good thing I travel frequently and can get items from the US and other countries.
There are limited choices where I'm from. If they're available, they're expensive.

I can't give up on them. They're family and I love them!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I would suggest they get some dehydrated water online. It is lighter and easier to store.


Now that's funny. :laugh:


----------

